# BOTTLE MARK A.C.B.



## MedBottle1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have 3 small amber medicine bottles with A.C.B and then a number printed under the bottom of the bottles. Seam line runs to the base of neck then stops. Any idea on age and bottle maker? I don't think it is Aire and Calder since they mainly made food bottles and I think my bottles are from the 1920s or so. Thanks.


----------



## MedBottle1 (Dec 31, 2012)

ACB


----------



## epackage (Dec 31, 2012)

Can we see the whole bottle, is it possible the C is actually a G?


----------



## MedBottle1 (Dec 31, 2012)

It is A.C.B. Co. and the numbers under them are 4, 19, and 21. The C in "ACB" and "Co" are exactly the same.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 31, 2012)

Those definitely look like early 20th century pharmacy bottles / vials to me. David Whitten does not show / describe that mark on his web site.  http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/#ABCDEF  

 Hope you can find the answer.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  staticx32
> 
> ACB


 
 Yo, statics,

 With all due respect, that "C" looks mighty "G" to me. American Glass Bottle Co. is what I think.

 "Another source of confusion was the common practice of engraving the â€œGâ€ (especially in the 1880-1920 period) to appear very close in similarity to a â€œCâ€, the only difference between the two being a small â€œtailâ€ pointing in a downward or â€œsoutheasterlyâ€ direction on the lower right-hand side of the letter G. Thus, the mark â€œA.B.G.M.Co.â€ might be misconstrued to read â€œA.B.C.M.Co.â€  From David Whitten.

The New York Times notes, in their May 21, 1918 edition, The New Incorporation of:

 American Glass Bottle Co., Manhattan,
 $5,000; H. Yudlowitz, F. and B. Solcher, 401
 East 68th St."

 Again, on September 19, 1919:

 "American Glass Bottle Co., Manhattan,
 $12,000' B. Solcher, H. Yudlowitz, J Rico,
 401 East 68th St." From.

 The New Incorporation is also noted in _Drug & Chemical Markets_, which reinforces my thinking.

Look Here and, Here, too,  don't forget This Place.


----------

